# "Acquiring network address" problem



## whoami (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi guys,

My system just keeps showing "acquiring network address".. but never connects. i dont know if it was something i did, atleast thats what i think. Here is the system info... I am on a home nwtwork with 4 systems connected but only my system doesnt connect to the net and internal network to.. it was working fine till last two days... my OS is WInxp. I am sure more info is needed and i am happy to put them up as required... Appreciate any help here..


----------



## nutron (Oct 25, 2006)

you can try running _ipconfig /renew_ which will do the same thing but because its run in dos it tends to work better. Or if you are connected to a router or switch you can try to set a static IP thus the computer wont need to acquire a network address


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about the make/model of the modem, router, and whether it's wired or wireless? Also, do you have SP2 installed on the XP system? Finally, let's see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## whoami (Oct 22, 2006)

nutron said:


> you can try running _ipconfig /renew_ which will do the same thing but because its run in dos it tends to work better. Or if you are connected to a router or switch you can try to set a static IP thus the computer wont need to acquire a network address


i gave the ip manually, it shows connected now, but no transfer happening...



johnwill said:


> How about the make/model of the modem, router, and whether it's wired or wireless? Also, do you have SP2 installed on the XP system? Finally, let's see this:
> 
> Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:
> 
> ...



Johnwill.. heres the info..


C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jase
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-13-11-18
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 25, 2006 4:06:18
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 26, 2006 4:06:18 P
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 0.1.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I have a Motorolla modem model : Sb5100i

Netgear router : WGR614 wireless router

Yes i have Sp2 installed..

I hope i have given all details needed... 

Thanks for the reply guys...


----------



## nutron (Oct 25, 2006)

assuming that 192.168.1.1 is your router. can you ping that IP
Run a ping:

Click start> Run> then type CMD

once in the command prompt type

ping 192.168.1.1


----------



## whoami (Oct 22, 2006)

nutron said:


> assuming that 192.168.1.1 is your router. can you ping that IP
> Run a ping:
> 
> Click start> Run> then type CMD
> ...


I cant ping it, it says "unable to initializee windows Sockets interface, error code 0.

When windows boots up when it comes to the desktop i get a error relating to newdot~2. I have a feeling if this has something to do with it. itred getting some details abt this, this is what i got

http://forums.techguy.org/security/326751-solved-hijackthis-log.html

There seems to be lot of information on that, i wanna make sure it is something related to this then go in that direction with its removal and stuff, just help me with that.. thx.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## whoami (Oct 22, 2006)

John i couldnt run the second command.. heres the output... What can i do now?? 

C:\>netsh winsock reset catalog
Initialization Function InitHelperDll in IPMONTR.DLL failed to start with error
code 11003

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset.

C:\>netsh int ip reset reset.log
Initialization Function InitHelperDll in IPMONTR.DLL failed to start with error
code 11003

C:\>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your Windows installation appears to be corrupted. I suggest you consider a repair installation of Windows.

All you do is boot from the CD. When it asks if you want to repair and to press "R", don't. Continue with the installation just like you were installing for the first time.

You will then get a license agreement and it will ask you to press F8 to agree. Right after that screen, you will see a list of Windows installations that setup found. It will ask if you want to repair it. Read the directions on that page!!!

Then, you will actually press "R" this time and XP will re-install.

When done, you will be back to your familiar desktop with everything looking just like it did before. But all your Windows Updates are gone and you will need to get those again.


----------



## whoami (Oct 22, 2006)

Thx john & nutron i have reinstalled windows, things are ok now.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, don't know what nuked you, time to consider an image backup utility to make this kind of issue easier to solve. :grin:


----------

